# Guinea questions



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Our one remaining male Guinea was lonely so we got him a female and a male companions. 

The female has laid an egg on the ground . Thumper put it under one of our chickens. 

How long does it take for it to hatch? Is it like a hen and will wait until there is a clutch before laying on them?

Should he put it back where he found it?

If,we put any eggs we find under the hen will she raise them once they hatch. Did read that they have to stay a certain temp until they get all their feathers. 

Do you treat keets like chicks and teach them how to eat and drink?

We have no idea what we are doing here because we have never had any born here.
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks Freyadog.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

Guinea eggs take 28 days to hatch
They lay a clutch before the sit on them and a male guards them and the nest
Guinea hens are terrible mothers and will abandon the nests
I would put them under a broody hen or put the eggs in a incubator
Treat them just like you would a chicken
When they are about 4 months you can start introducing them to free ranging
The guinea keets go through growth spurts an they can look pretty ugly at certain stages


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

JAR702 said:


> Guinea eggs take 28 days to hatch
> They lay a clutch before the sit on them and a male guards them and the nest
> Guinea hens are terrible mothers and will abandon the nests
> I would put them under a broody hen or put the eggs in a incubator
> ...


wonderful information. thank you so much.


----------

